# soccer picks +100% to bankroll every week



## roi100 (Apr 12, 2015)

here i will show how i can make +100% profit every week . Here i wil publish my best picks . 5% per one bet.

balance week 1 

all bets +-=
profit % of bankroll


----------



## roi100 (Apr 12, 2015)

*1 Criciuma - Metropolitano 00.30 ah 1(0) 1.87*


----------



## roi100 (Apr 12, 2015)

2 
*Limon - Herediano 00.30 2@1.70*


----------



## roi100 (Apr 12, 2015)

3 Sportivo Belgrano - Atletico Parana 01.00 2(0) 2.14


----------



## Mark Ashif (Apr 15, 2015)

One after one! Get you then?


----------



## Andy987 (May 18, 2015)

Your +100% profit making bet looks great , every week the bet gets better and stronger.


----------

